#ubuntu-freshers 2007-05-08
!dmwaters:*! Hi all, quick services restart in progress
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-05-09
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-freshers.log
* #ubuntu-boot is desynced from kubrick.freenode.net at 06:04pm
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [+tc]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [-s]  by ChanServ
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [-o ubuntulog]  by ChanServ
* #ubuntu-freshers  You need to be a channel operator to do that
!dmwaters:*! Good day all, we appear to be having some problems with our Australian server. I'm taking a look at it now.
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-05-11
[Jchord(n=Jchord@d57-106-231.home.cgocable.net)]  yo
[Jchord(n=Jchord@d57-106-231.home.cgocable.net)]  sup hommie?
!RichiH:*! Hi all. We will move Services to a new location soon. The downtime should be minimal and we don't expect any troubles. As always, thank you for using freenode and have a great weekend :)
!christel:*! Hi all! Thanks fo hanging in there, services are now enjoying their new sunny location and we should be back to normal. Thank you for using freenode and have a great day!
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-05-12
!christel:*! It's that time of year again, the europeans get together to celebrate the eurovision song contest. Personally I'll be sporting the winning costumes from 1986 to celebrate with friends, but you may find Terry Wogan and friends in #eurovision 
